# periods



## sej (Oct 10, 2017)

i'm sorry boys if this grosses you out, but it's natural, every girl gets it. i'm on right now, and it is actual hell

any girls wanna share their struggles / boys wanna share their opinions on it?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 10, 2017)

usually im okay, i find it easier to deal with when i drink a lot beforehand


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

The cramps are real, man =o= Usually they get so bad for me that I can’t even stand up.


Not the mention the embarrassing plethora of stories I have about it.


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't really like to talk about it, but mine hurt like hell. It sucks, but we gotta go through it lol

I usually drink tea, even though I'm not a fan of it. Helps a lot along with a heating pad.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 10, 2017)

i only ever really get cramps on the first or second day and then i'm fine, but i'll occasionally get awful cramps and like the brave warrior i am, not take any painkillers. 
the worst part is just the general discomfort and inconvenience of it, as well as the god awful smell of sanitary towels.


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 10, 2017)

Maycee said:


> The cramps are real, man =o= Usually they get so bad for me that I can’t even stand up.
> 
> 
> Not the mention the embarrassing plethora of stories I have about it.



I feel your pain. Mine are the same


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 10, 2017)

I get really bad cramps I'm basically out of commission for at least 3 days of the month because of my period. I have bad experiences with pain meds in general so I rarely take anything for my cramps and try to ride it out so I'm usually dead. 

I also get reallyyyy bad pimples the week before. Periods suck.


----------



## Sloom (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah, I'm actually on right now too, and I was literally crawling around on the floor this morning. Ugh, I wish I was a guy.

P.S Tfw you remember guys actually use this site lolzers


----------



## tae (Oct 10, 2017)

_trans men can have periods and not all women have them._ 

the best ways i've found to cope with mine is staying hydrated, being on top of taking midol an hour before its supposed to wear off and using exercise and heat to my advantage. because of genetic medical conditions i have really heavy and painful cycles and often find myself throwing up from the pain. birth control is a great way to lessen the pain and sometimes sporadic cycles some people face. if you're of age or if your parents are understanding, i'd suggest asking about birth control options sometime! not all parents are down for the idea of their younger kids being on birth control but it's got many good qualities even when one is not sexually active.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 10, 2017)

I think I?ve always seen it as a time to fully focus on and take care of my needs. Just being unapologetic about wanting comfort, resting and pampering myself (with teas, treats, naps etc.)

I?m also very lucky with my boyfriend, who brings me chocolate, makes warm water bottles and gives back rubs. In that way, the pain really becomes secondary to feeling close and loved <3


----------



## hamster (Oct 10, 2017)

i just take a whole lot of painkillers and nap. the worst part for me is that it's uncomfortable, although the pain can be really bad


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2017)

I had my period once in January, once again in July, and I haven't had it since....lmAO OH WEll


----------



## Joy (Oct 10, 2017)

Mine started 2 days ago and I feel okay today... at least when I'm not moving too much


----------



## namiieco (Oct 10, 2017)

my cramps aren't too bad but it sucks that i always feel disgusting


----------



## Minni (Oct 10, 2017)

I got the implant in July and haven't had a period since! 

However, i do get cramps from time to time.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 10, 2017)

I try not to eat sweets, because it makes it worse.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm so glad that I don't have to worry about this. Since I'm a male, I never experienced this. But we have our problems too.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2017)

Birth control is a lifesaver in regards to irregular periods and pain. Don't be embarrassed to see your doctor.


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 10, 2017)

Periods do not gross me out in the slightest, just a natural human function.

My sister calls her period 'cake.'

Have you had your cake yet?

Yeah, I'm having my cake now.


----------



## sally. (Oct 10, 2017)

i hate having my periods but they don't feel as painful anymore because i'm on birth control. i also hate not being able to wear some of my clothes because of potential stains!


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 10, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> I had my period once in January, once again in July, and I haven't had it since....lmAO OH WEll



you might wanna go see a doctor or something, buddy

and for me, periods aren't bad. I only get cramps on the first day, and then until the cycle ends I'm fine. unless I get them right before I'm about to sleep, then I stay awake for hours because of the pain

sometimes I wish I was a guy but only for that reason lol


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 10, 2017)

since I'm on birth control my periods are p regular now, I only bleed for around 5 days. however I do break out a little bit before I get my period and it's annoying but my birth control really helped control everything lol. i use to get my period for like 10 days on, 10 days off and then 10 days on again it was irregular


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2017)

I hear far more from girls who say "boys it's natural stop saying it's gross" than I hear from boys saying that it's gross.


----------



## Aniko (Oct 10, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I hear far more from girls who say "boys it's natural stop saying it's gross" than I hear from boys saying that it's gross.



I'm the kind to say it's gross and put my hands of my hears and lalalalalalalalala.

Apart that it doesn't affect me much, no cramps, no mood swing, maybe just weaker legs and a bit more sweaty...and craving sweets.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 10, 2017)

Ugh, I've had cramps for the past week and it hasn't started yet. I'm not sexually active so....
WHERE IS IT.
Not complaining, I'm just worried it'll come at the most inconvenient time. 
I hate feeling disgusting.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I hear far more from girls who say "boys it's natural stop saying it's gross" than I hear from boys saying that it's gross.



then i guess we are around different kinds of people. any time something that's even remotely related to periods comes up in conversation soo many cis guys will start acting like youre talking about having extremely bad explosive diarrhea right at this very moment. if they're not grossed out they are super awkward and uncomfortable about it. 
and they're so often really ignorant and uninformed. i had a male PE teacher who thought it was a good idea to let the people who didnt swim when everyone else did because they were on their period (which they told him about????) swim four weeks later bc you jave to swim to pass the class.. 

another funny thing was in 9th grade when i told a boy that he was being disgusting and making ppl uncomfortable when he made degrading sexual jokes and comments(/"comebacks" lmao) and he actually said something along the lines of "im disgusting?? well, at least i dont bleed out of my vagina every month!" ..... like, that was a thing he said....... he, a fifteen year old boy, thought that that was a good comeback ...

i think the "omg ew!!!!" thing is worse w younger boys but Yea my experience w cis men and periods is really uhh negative


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 10, 2017)

hi, i'm currently dying because of it right now!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 10, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> then i guess we are around different kinds of people. any time something that's even remotely related to periods comes up in conversation soo many cis guys will start acting like youre talking about having extremely bad explosive diarrhea right at this very moment. if they're not grossed out they are super awkward and uncomfortable about it.
> and they're so often really ignorant and uninformed. i had a male PE teacher who thought it was a good idea to let the people who didnt swim when everyone else did because they were on their period (which they told him about????) swim four weeks later bc you jave to swim to pass the class..
> 
> another funny thing was in 9th grade when i told a boy that he was being disgusting and making ppl uncomfortable when he made degrading sexual jokes and comments(/"comebacks" lmao) and he actually said something along the lines of "im disgusting?? well, at least i dont bleed out of my vagina every month!" ..... like, that was a thing he said....... he, a fifteen year old boy, thought that that was a good comeback ...
> ...



I know.  the guys at my school are like that. 15 year guys are some of the dumbest people I've ever met.
HOLY FRICK I FORGOT WE HAVE A SWIM UNIT LATER HALP.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 10, 2017)

Strawberryllama said:


> I know.  the guys at my school are like that. 15 year guys are some of the dumbest people I've ever met.
> HOLY FRICK I FORGOT WE HAVE A SWIM UNIT LATER HALP.



if your teacher is male u could say that youre on your period, many will be too scared or uncomfortable to ask any questions or be like "just use a tampon" like the female PE teacher at my last school always said ):


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 10, 2017)

honestly, I just wear darker underwear and spandex so the pad doesn't shift around as I'm walking and trying to sit down.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 10, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm so glad that I don't have to worry about this. Since I'm a male, I never experienced this. But we have our problems too.



Like what? Because I honestly can't think of anything.

Anyway the people who are grossed out by it are immature and you probably shouldn't be around them anyway


----------



## Miii (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm a girl, but dude. Gross. WHY DO GIRLS TALK ABOUT THIS??? WHYYYYY?????


----------



## Romaki (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm old enough to not be offended by it anymore, so sure! Got mine with 10 which is super messed up tbh and it's even worse that a decade later the first day is still incredibly painful. Luckily after a decade of regular pain it doesn't affect my life anymore. I'm actually getting my period soon, I already have premature cramps (why :c) and my face looks terrible. Caaaaaaaan't wait! x.x

I actually got my first period with my best friend (who was 12 at the time, very poor for her as well) and we were usually synced up. It's so weird that this happens.

In school my friends would always call it a "strawberry week", I really don't get why my friends made such a big fuss about it. Our literal translation is "I have my days", so why change it to such an awkward phrase?

I still remember being really afraid of periods as a little kid. Having to bleed regularly for decades sounded awful as a kid. It still is to be honest, but now it's more of a minor inconvience.

Overall, the bleeding is a gross inconvience, but the cramps are the actual problem. So much pain. :w:


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 10, 2017)

Miii said:


> I'm a girl, but dude. Gross. WHY DO GIRLS TALK ABOUT THIS??? WHYYYYY?????



i'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or not lmao. why wouldn't we talk about something that happens every month. that's pretty normal and relatable. 

as for me, it's mostly the cramps/fatigue/general uncomfortable-ness that makes getting periods really annoying. >__> mine is still pretty irregular so it'll come out of nowhere. changing pads is also pretty gross sometimes. i think tampons are easier and cleaner. i don't think having periods is necessary in the modern world anymore. i'll be starting birth control soon so thank god (or not if god was real thanks for this worthless bodily mechanism).


----------



## Keldi (Oct 10, 2017)

My period first started in 5th grade...
...
...
Ridiculously heavy and the Japan flag was on my skirt...
Thank the Lord I had the excuse of I leaned on wet paint through quick thinking and a wet paint sign on a wall. Very opaque paint u.u"


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 10, 2017)

Talking about periods is a good thing!  We all go through it and I've found it can be really helpful in determining if any severe pain or other symptoms one may experience are normal or if it's something that needs a doctor's opinion.  

Anyway, I'm on birth control, so mine are pretty light and only last about 3 days.  Prior to that, they were EXTREMELY heavy and obnoxious, though I didn't suffer from bad cramps due to my schedule of working out every morning.  Even when you feel like you're dying and don't want to do anything but lie in bed, I promise you'll feel 100% better if you get up and go for a quick jog!  Before I got really into fitness though... yeah.  I'd get cramps bad enough that I'd want to rip out my uterus and run it over with my car a few times.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 10, 2017)

Actually on it right now ^^; Mine have been pretty regular (maybe cuz I'm a late bloomer and got my period in 2015) and are usually only heavy for around the first 2-3 days, and then it just eases off. Though I do get cramps during the first few days, usually in the morning, and they suuuuuck =.=

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Talking about periods is a good thing!  We all go through it and I've found it can be really helpful in determining if any severe pain or other symptoms one may experience are normal or if it's something that needs a doctor's opinion.
> 
> Anyway, I'm on birth control, so mine are pretty light and only last about 3 days.  Prior to that, they were EXTREMELY heavy and obnoxious, though I didn't suffer from bad cramps due to my schedule of working out every morning.  Even when you feel like you're dying and don't want to do anything but lie in bed, I promise you'll feel 100% better if you get up and go for a quick jog!  Before I got really into fitness though... yeah.  I'd get cramps bad enough that I'd want to rip out my uterus and run it over with my car a few times.



I agree with the exercise! Usually if you move around actively for a small period of time it makes the cramps lessen. I remember during swim season that whenever I got my period it was a lot lighter, and during the league meet I had terrible cramps that only lessened because either I went in the water to warm up for a race or actually competed in one of my races ^^; It's weird but it works.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 10, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I'm so glad that I don't have to worry about this. Since I'm a male, I never experienced this. But we have our problems too.



yes peens are a real pain to have amirite r/sarcasm


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2017)

Soigne said:


> Like what? Because I honestly can't think of anything.



You don't even want to know. They aren't as painful or as gruesome, but it's even grosser than blood and bathroom stuff.

Now on the subject of periods, I know what happens, but after hearing about the cramping thing, it makes me feel lucky that I was born male.


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 10, 2017)

I get mine very irregularly. Usually 3-6 months between each one. Don't feel jealous though, because when they do happen, it's hell on earth. I get extremely debilitating cramps, heavy flow, and it usually last longer than a week. I've even had cramps so bad they made me puke just from the pain I was in. 

I don't take birth control 'cause I know of the other health risks that come with it. I just take a lot of pain meds when it happens and curl up with a hot water bottle.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 10, 2017)

mine can get really bad and cramps are usually in the first three days of my period. pain meds deal with most of the cramps, and if i still feel them it's bearable.
everything else is horribly uncomfortable. my least favorite thing is when your appetite starts acting up and you either gag at the thought of eating or just can't stop snacking. also when you have to miss out on things it's a real bummer.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 10, 2017)

I need vent my frustration  at my mother quickly:

Apparently she never had any strong discomfort relating to her period, so when I got mine and was in misery, she never once told me that I could take painkillers. In fact, her omission of that just led me to flat-out accept that they somehow wouldn?t work for cramps.

It wasnt until this year that I realized there was some relief to be found. That was after ten years of suffering *grumble*


----------



## Goshi (Oct 11, 2017)

As a dude who went through having periods, they were a huge pain to deal with and suffer through. Lucky me, I got on blockers so now I don't have to worry about them anymore. That goes for cramps, too.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2017)

i dont get cramps but it just feels disgusting and uncomfortable lmao

and for me it lasts about 3 days tbh god bless


----------



## Pop-tart (Oct 11, 2017)

Migraines. Oh god, the migraines  My emotions usually go out of whack, too. Lots of crying.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 11, 2017)

Id like to take birth control manipulation & only getting four periods a year amen


----------



## Eudial (Oct 11, 2017)

Mine started the same day I commented on this thread, lol.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 11, 2017)

I feel pretty lucky lol, I don't mind my periods much. They're light nowadays since I'm on the pill. My only problem is that I'm anemic and my blood pressure is through the floor anyways, it just gets a bit lower when I'm on my period. I also have a chronic pain disorder so - essentially, being on or off my period is the exact same lmfao.

I don't mind it though, being a man or being a woman, I'd much rather be a cute girl 

So I'll take my periods if I gotta.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 11, 2017)

Lately instead of normal cramps I've been getting back pain. Like, so bad I can't walk. It was so painful one day that I passed out and then lay in bed totally out of it for 2 hours. Now I'm so afraid of that happening again that I just take a bunch of advil first thing in the morning whenever I have my period.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 11, 2017)

Strawberryllama said:


> Ugh, I've had cramps for the past week and it hasn't started yet. I'm not sexually active so....
> WHERE IS IT.
> Not complaining, I'm just worried it'll come at the most inconvenient time.
> I hate feeling disgusting.



Oh. There it is!

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> if your teacher is male u could say that youre on your period, many will be too scared or uncomfortable to ask any questions or be like "just use a tampon" like the female PE teacher at my last school always said ):



Yeah, we're allowed to skip 3 days, but since that's not enough time I'll probably just get a note.


----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ok I need 2 period rant pls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




do answer your highlighted question, your period doesn't hurt because of hormonal resets. (when you have your cycle you have about 48 hormonal resets monthly which is why emotions, and reactions and things can feel so out of wack but the actual cramping is the uterus contracting and shedding it's lining because you're not pregnant. (ultimately thats what the blood is from.) cramps can vary depending on lots of factors but i've found heat to help mine. (i'm a trans male and am not on HRT so i still experience my cycle monthly) some cramping factors are also genetic and can be based off other health issues, like thyroid problems and other things that have to do with the endocrine system.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also to add onto the above post, different forms of birth control can eliminate your period altogether for a certain amount of time.
IUD's, things like nuva rings, depo shots and the implants can make periods non-existent from 3 months up to 5 years. each has their own form of risks and such but depending on age and where you're at in puberty it's definitely something to discuss with your parents or a doctor.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> you might wanna go see a doctor or something, buddy
> 
> and for me, periods aren't bad. I only get cramps on the first day, and then until the cycle ends I'm fine. unless I get them right before I'm about to sleep, then I stay awake for hours because of the pain
> 
> sometimes I wish I was a guy but only for that reason lol



Eh, I heard it's supposed to be irregular in the beginning idk
I'm happy about it anyway lmfaoo


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

tae said:


> do answer your highlighted question, your period doesn't hurt because of hormonal resets. (when you have your cycle you have about 48 hormonal resets monthly which is why emotions, and reactions and things can feel so out of wack but the actual cramping is the uterus contracting and shedding it's lining because you're not pregnant. (ultimately thats what the blood is from.) cramps can vary depending on lots of factors but i've found heat to help mine. (i'm a trans male and am not on HRT so i still experience my cycle monthly) some cramping factors are also genetic and can be based off other health issues, like thyroid problems and other things that have to do with the endocrine system.


My mom always said it's because of hormones so I thought that

But really it's only a cup of blood you lose on your period (according to the internet) so why does it hurt that much??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Eh, I heard it's supposed to be irregular in the beginning idk
> I'm happy about it anyway lmfaoo


Doesn't it hurt a lot for you though? My aunt has the same problem, about 2 periods a year and every one she gets is hell but 10x worse


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2017)

i haven't actually said how mine are like

i only got mine a few months ago (late bloomer i know) and i don't actually get a lot of cramps, it is just sooo uncomfortable and i feel like i need a bath at ALL TIMES 

plus boys when you say that you have struggles when your voice breaks, try having your uterus walls breaking


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> My mom always said it's because of hormones so I thought that
> 
> But really it's only a cup of blood you lose on your period (according to the internet) so why does it hurt that much??
> 
> ...



I haven't had any pain, luckily


----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> My mom always said it's because of hormones so I thought that
> 
> But really it's only a cup of blood you lose on your period (according to the internet) *so why does it hurt that much??*



it's the contractions of the uterus that cause pain. think of it as your uterus flexing really really hardly to find of loosen and get rid of the lining clinging to it. it's not the amount of blood loss that hurts, it's the process in which the body contracts to shed that lining. 

your mom's correct in the idea that a hormone-like substance called prostaglandins is released when your menstrual cycle starts because thats what tell's your body to contract your uterus. but it's not the hormone themselves that are causing the pain. all the cramping is the uterus.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

tae said:


> it's the contractions of the uterus that cause pain. think of it as your uterus flexing really really hardly to find of loosen and get rid of the lining clinging to it. it's not the amount of blood loss that hurts, it's the process in which the body contracts to shed that lining.
> 
> your mom's correct in the idea that a hormone-like substance called prostaglandins is released when your menstrual cycle starts because thats what tell's your body to contract your uterus. but it's not the hormone themselves that are causing the pain. all the cramping is the uterus.



Ohhhhh ok. Wish someone would properly teach me about my own body lol even school doesn't teach ;-;


----------



## himeki (Oct 11, 2017)

tae said:


> *trans men can have periods and not all women have them.*


ok i know this is an older post on this thread but can i remind yall of this PLEASE. having a uterus =/= being a woman and not having a uterus =/= being a boy.  so please stop saying "uwu boys have it easy" or "wow sux to be a girl xD" please and thank you. if you still want to say that some ppl have it easier just be like "must be nice not to have periods" or "wow it must suck to have periods" instead

tbh this is one of the things that REALLY pisses me off about period products / marketing. theyre always described as UWU FEMENINE care and if you just LOOK at the pacakging theyre always covered in flowers or hearts or  otherwise steryotypical femenine things.


----------



## tae (Oct 11, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ohhhhh ok. Wish someone would properly teach me about my own body lol even school doesn't teach ;-;



yeah it makes me sad to know that so many young people, kids, teens and even some adults don't know much about their bodies. my youngest sister didn't understand her menstrual cycle when she was 16 years old. 16. that's crazy to me. to not know how your body processes and works together to function. :/ 

i didn't get a good education on sex ed and the human body either, and most of my knowledge is self taught / things i've found and read while being curious about my body. i did go to med school in college and that's helped a lot but when i was younger the resources were just not there in school. *when they really... really should be. ****ing america man. lol*


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 11, 2017)

It's my time of the month, I'm on day 4 and still bleeding heavy. I bleed so heavy that it affects my iron levels and it's gotten to the point of even considering to wear nappies instead. It's ridiculous. Bed time and the mornings are the times of the days that I usually dread, I feel as though I'm drowning in my own blood. 

I have consulted to my doctor regarding this issue and I was reassured that it's not dangerous to bleed heavy, however it is abnormal. I was strongly advised to go on birth control but there's only so many tablets I can take in a day, not with my anxiety and all. It's all too much these days.


----------



## Yuzu (Oct 11, 2017)

himeki said:


> ok i know this is an older post on this thread but can i remind yall of this PLEASE. having a uterus =/= being a woman and not having a uterus =/= being a boy.  so please stop saying "uwu boys have it easy" or "wow sux to be a girl xD" please and thank you. if you still want to say that some ppl have it easier just be like "must be nice not to have periods" or "wow it must suck to have periods" instead
> 
> tbh this is one of the things that REALLY pisses me off about period products / marketing. theyre always described as UWU FEMENINE care and if you just LOOK at the pacakging theyre always covered in flowers or hearts or  otherwise steryotypical femenine things.



Ugh yes.
This also reminds me of a couple years ago there was an Always commercial in one of the superbowls and I remember a lot of people losing their ish over it. We were having dinner with my neighbor and talking about the commercials and he was like "..And that tampon commercial. Was that really necessary to put in there?" I was so speechless I don't think I was able to say anything back.


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 11, 2017)

Periods suck... period. HA. 

But yeah, like, my cramps are super bad to the point where I cannot move or eat, so there's that.


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 11, 2017)

i know i sound like a complete noob if i ask this but..

how do tampons feel like? do they hurt? i haven't tried one yet.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 11, 2017)

Marginally off-topic (not really), but this is a pretty funny video:


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> i know i sound like a complete noob if i ask this but..
> 
> how do tampons feel like? do they hurt? i haven't tried one yet.




i tried one for the first time a few months ago and it was actually a nightmare because i assumed i knew what i was doing but i didn't so my advice is read the instructions, even if you think you know what you're doing. i'm not going into any detail, but it was pretty gross.
though once i'd actually done it right, i couldn't feel a thing and actually found it far more convenient than a pad. i didn't really like taking it out though, it was a bit of an odd sensation.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 11, 2017)

I think it's important to have more open conversations about periods, to help de-stigmatize it and to help encourage development of more options surrounding them (a video on one of Buzzfeed's channels came out recently of people testing out alternative period products and there are not that many options) but I also think that in doing that, we gotta remember to not be cissexist, and remember that not all women have periods and not all people who have periods are women.


----------



## Apriiil (Oct 11, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> i know i sound like a complete noob if i ask this but..
> 
> how do tampons feel like? do they hurt? i haven't tried one yet.



Ahh, well. Tampons are very... hard to get used to. At least they were for me! When I first tried one, it definitely did not feel right. You just kind of have to take your time, and feel it out, which kind of sounds very weird. Not to get too too graphic, sometimes at the end of my period, I have to make sure that the applicator is a little wet. It slides in position easier.

I say if you think you are not ready, then you should take your time. There are also some great youtube videos out there of people answering questions about tampons and such. I would check some of those out too! They can be really informational and non-biased and just GREAT. 

Hope I was able to ease your mind a little bit. When you're ready, you're ready.


----------



## Yuzu (Oct 11, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> i know i sound like a complete noob if i ask this but..
> 
> how do tampons feel like? do they hurt? i haven't tried one yet.



I think everyone can agree it feels awkward/weird at the beginning but personally I can't imagine not using them now. I just like not having a mess or worrying about stains from pads, and I don't even feel it there. You gotta do what you're most comfortable with though cause everyone's different! There's a lot of good resources to help you out too like youngwomenshealth.org for example, or like any company's website that sells tampons (Always, Playtex, etc). I think a big hurdle part of it is just getting familiar with your body.  To answer your question, if you use it right it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

.


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 11, 2017)

inconvenient and feels super gross, cramps are mild but still really uncomfortable, plus I get lethargic and am basically completely unproductive for an entire week


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 11, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> i tried one for the first time a few months ago and it was actually a nightmare because i assumed i knew what i was doing but i didn't so my advice is read the instructions, even if you think you know what you're doing. i'm not going into any detail, but it was pretty gross.
> though once i'd actually done it right, i couldn't feel a thing and actually found it far more convenient than a pad. i didn't really like taking it out though, it was a bit of an odd sensation.





Apriiil said:


> Ahh, well. Tampons are very... hard to get used to. At least they were for me! When I first tried one, it definitely did not feel right. You just kind of have to take your time, and feel it out, which kind of sounds very weird. Not to get too too graphic, sometimes at the end of my period, I have to make sure that the applicator is a little wet. It slides in position easier.
> 
> I say if you think you are not ready, then you should take your time. There are also some great youtube videos out there of people answering questions about tampons and such. I would check some of those out too! They can be really informational and non-biased and just GREAT.
> 
> Hope I was able to ease your mind a little bit. When you're ready, you're ready.





Yuzu said:


> I think everyone can agree it feels awkward/weird at the beginning but personally I can't imagine not using them now. I just like not having a mess or worrying about stains from pads, and I don't even feel it there. You gotta do what you're most comfortable with though cause everyone's different! There's a lot of good resources to help you out too like youngwomenshealth.org for example, or like any company's website that sells tampons (Always, Playtex, etc). I think a big hurdle part of it is just getting familiar with your body.  To answer your question, if you use it right it shouldn't hurt.





~Unicorn~ said:


> I never tried one either and I don't want to. Other people's experiences sound gross and uncomfortable.



oh, okay! thanks for the answers. i've been thinking of trying them but, i'll leave it off till later.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 11, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> i had to watch youtube videos to learn about them, otherwise if I didn't i would of thought the blood comes from your stomach loool....my mom didn't even teach me a bit either, its been 2 years ive had my period and i had to learn about it off the internet



heh heh, well, my mom told me everything, so I'm potentially scarred. And before, I thought having hair grow from your armpits was gross.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm surprised about the amount of uneducated people here... we were always taught about this **** in P.D.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 11, 2017)

School kind of period or the *OTHER* kind?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cause I don't get those.


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 11, 2017)

MayorMissy said:


> i know i sound like a complete noob if i ask this but..
> 
> how do tampons feel like? do they hurt? i haven't tried one yet.



Tampons are very tricky to get used to at first. I personally can never get the OB ones to work for me (the ones without an applicator). I always use the tampax ones with a simple applicator. You have to figure out the right angle and then it should go in relatively easily. If you mess up it can be uncomfortable to sit and walk. A few times I've had to take it out right away 'cause it was in the wrong position and starting to hurt. 

You also have to be careful about how long you leave it in. You should never have a tampon in for more than 4 hours. After that you start to run the risk of Toxic Shock Syndrome, which can be fatal. It's not common, and it is treatable, but it's best to be safe. If the tampon is still dry/not fully soaked after four hours, go to a lighter kind. They range from super light to super heavy, I do believe. I always use the lightest ones. 

Pads are always the easiest and arguably the safest, but tampons are a nice convenient way to feel cleaner for a while. There's also things called menstrual cups that a friend of mine swears by. They're reusable and end up saving you a loooot of money compared to pads/tampons.


----------



## catschaoi (Oct 11, 2017)

im on birth control for how bad mine got. i was on the pill but i kept forgetting to take it so now im on the implant. it hurts a little for the first 2 weeks of insertion but then you cant notice its there. i get it taken out in 3 years


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 11, 2017)

Havent had my period in months due to birth control, mine got really bad before though, where I would literally have it for 4 weeks in a row then be off of it for a week. Basically the opposite of whats supposed to happen.
I dont plan on having kids or anything and I havent been sexually active. Hell, I'm not even into guys. I'm gay af.
No pregnancy for me pls, I plan on adopting if I ever want kids.
Anyway, yeah. I get the period mood swings and cramps, just minus the blood.


----------



## Goshi (Oct 11, 2017)

himeki said:


> ok i know this is an older post on this thread but can i remind yall of this PLEASE. having a uterus =/= being a woman and not having a uterus =/= being a boy.  so please stop saying "uwu boys have it easy" or "wow sux to be a girl xD" please and thank you. if you still want to say that some ppl have it easier just be like "must be nice not to have periods" or "wow it must suck to have periods" instead
> 
> tbh this is one of the things that REALLY pisses me off about period products / marketing. theyre always described as UWU FEMENINE care and if you just LOOK at the pacakging theyre always covered in flowers or hearts or  otherwise steryotypical femenine things.



Honestly yeah, all of this. Sure, we're in a society that's still cisnormative, but it doesn't hurt to break the mold.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

I feel compelled to share this embarrassing and ridiculous story



Spoiler: read. or not idc



So like I?m at school, this was during my freshman year, and I?m minding my own business while also on a really heavy period. Mind you I?m pretty good-ish about managing it but apparently that day I was not. I?m walking out of my last class, I?m halfway to my locker and this dude comes up to me riding his skateboard and says hi. I say hi back and he promptly tells me, ?Looks like you, uh, sat in some juice...?

I had a bunch of blood leaking through my pants. It wasn?t just a little, it was literally a whole bunch. fml.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 12, 2017)

Maycee said:


> I feel compelled to share this embarrassing and ridiculous story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why I'm always conscious about that ever happening, when I'm sitting down and suddenly stand up, I'm constantly getting the impression that there is a blood stain down there. It's such an odd feeling. 

Always wear black or darker shades when you're on your period!


----------



## Chick (Oct 12, 2017)

Maycee said:


> I feel compelled to share this embarrassing and ridiculous story
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO WAY! Being told by a _boy_ that there’s something... that’s just so weird omg
I always have a plan, like if this ever occurs at my workplace, my plan is to quickly tell a friend, get a tissue (if it spilt on the chair which is the worst worst thing that can happen) and maybe just take a few serviettes for myself and go to the bathroom, then put them in my underwear. That’s if I don’t have any pads on me. I’m just really paranoid, because since it’s pretty warm in my place, we wear dresses as uniform to work and wearing a dress when you have blood leaking... the absolute disaster.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 12, 2017)

Maycee said:


> I feel compelled to share this embarrassing and ridiculous story
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bleading thru in public is the absolute worst omg i feel so bad for u )): it has happened to me a few times (years ago, thankfully it hasnt happened in like.... at least four years i'd say) and i was wearing the same gray pants every time, i stopped using them because they were Cursed.
when i was thirteen my family went to switzerland to see my brother and his girlfriend (now wife Yay) who lived there at the time and i got my period but i hadnt brought any pads or tampons with me and i was too embarrassed to tell anyone. everything Sucked and after a while i had to tell my mom and basically life continued sucking for the entire day lmao, really, everything was Bad and The Worst and Horrible. ;_;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

Nicole. said:


> This is why I'm always conscious about that ever happening, when I'm sitting down and suddenly stand up, I'm constantly getting the impression that there is a blood stain down there. It's such an odd feeling.
> 
> Always wear black or darker shades when you're on your period!



Well, yeah that part gets 'active' once you get up and move so yeah it will be, although maybe a faint feeling that it flows down. Since I'm on birth control pills now I know pretty much always when I will get it so I'm making sure to bring pads with me.


----------



## AC_2007 (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm also on mine but towards the end of it! Hooray! >< I don't actually get cramps during my period but I'm rather moody before and during... darn PMS! The most annoying part for me is having to change whatever product I'm using every few hours and not forgetting *sigh*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

I wonder, what part of the period actually causes cramping? And how much do they hurt compared to other pains (like if something hits your foot when falling)?


----------



## Eudial (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder, what part of the period actually causes cramping? And how much do they hurt compared to other pains (like if something hits your foot when falling)?



I think it depends on the person. For me, the cramps starts usually within the first two days or after I've eaten something sweet. Mine used to hurt really bad when it first started, but not so much lately, and I'm thankful. Mine feel like an intense stomach pain, like I feel like I have to go to the restroom, lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder, what part of the period actually causes cramping? And how much do they hurt compared to other pains (like if something hits your foot when falling)?



That depends.. for me it was usually the first two days (and mine were horrid, hence why I got on bc along with some other reasons you can probably figure out) and then it loosened but I had to probably overdose a bit on painkillers to even be up and going.

I can confirm they probably hurt more than most since they are around for a while at one centred area (abdomen, uterus etc) and doesn't go away just like that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

Eudial said:


> I think it depends on the person. For me, the cramps starts usually within the first two days or after I've eaten something sweet. Mine used to hurt really bad when it first started, but not so much lately, and I'm thankful. Mine feel like an intense stomach pain, like I feel like I have to go to the restroom, lol.





Sheila said:


> That depends.. for me it was usually the first two days (and mine were horrid, hence why I got on bc along with some other reasons you can probably figure out) and then it loosened but I had to probably overdose a bit on painkillers to even be up and going.
> 
> I can confirm they probably hurt more than most since they are around for a while at one centred area (abdomen, uterus etc) and doesn't go away just like that.



I didn't mean time, I meant why do they actually cramp (as in biological definition). But I now know how much it hurts.

Like I say, even men have their own problems. We guys get erections, and they can hurt too.


----------



## sej (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I didn't mean time, I meant why do they actually cramp (as in biological definition). But I now know how much it hurts.
> 
> Like I say, even men have their own problems. We guys get erections, and they can hurt too.



in the uterus the body prepares for a baby (creates a protective wall) and if the egg doesn't get fertilised the walls crumble away (hence the cramps and blood).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

peichi said:


> in the uterus the body prepares for a baby (creates a protective wall) and if the egg doesn't get fertilised the walls crumble away (hence the cramps and blood).



Yeah, what actually causes them to cramp when there is a period going on?


----------



## sej (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, what actually causes them to cramp when there is a period going on?



it hurts when the wall crumbles away, it is a cramp pain.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

peichi said:


> it hurts when the wall crumbles away, it is a cramp pain.



yeah

also female erections can be pretty intense when we are on that matter lol so yeah that is not only male issues


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2017)

Sheila said:


> yeah
> 
> also female erections can be pretty intense when we are on that matter lol so yeah that is not only male issues



Sorry what


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Sorry what



yeah while you dont get a pole hanging out they can feel or hurt as much

anyways back on topic i'm so glad i don't have those pains anymore, god bless bc


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, what actually causes them to cramp when there is a period going on?



I noticed that you edited your post right when I said that. How stupid of me. But now I see why they cramp.


----------



## Gusmanak (Oct 12, 2017)

As a guy, it completely weirds me out when girls talk about it but I realize its just something girls go through and I'm fine


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, what actually causes them to cramp when there is a period going on?



Like peichi said, the uterine lining is shaken off if the egg was not fertilized. However, what causes the cramps is not the lining ?crumbling? - it?s that contractions are necessary to shake it off. These contractions are caused by chemicals  that are associated with pain. 

The cramps can be mild and uncomfortable or severe (very similar to giving birth, for some women). For me the pain feels very...gnawing. Like something has got its teeth around my insides and keeps pulling and chewing at them >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> also female erections can be pretty intense when we are on that matter lol so yeah that is not only male issues



I am honestly lost. Arousal (or erections) should not actually be painful for women OR men. I’m not sure what you or Alolan_Apples are referring to, as I’m pretty certain that anything other than some discomfort is indicative of a medical problem


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 12, 2017)

i also have a fear of using tampons because of TSS


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Like I say, even men have their own problems. We guys get erections, and they can hurt too.


jgdfshygdfgsgh how is that related to any of this cant you just be glad you dont have to go thru having periods instead of trying to prove that u experience painful things as well............


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Oct 12, 2017)

Periods used to be really bad for me when I was younger (around the time I just started having them). Like... lay on the floor in so much pain and it would be even worse when I walked around. >_> I pretty much needed to take medicine for the pain when it was that bad.

Now when I have them they don't hurt as much and only hurt on the first day when it starts. I don't normally take medicine for it anymore now.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I didn't mean time, I meant why do they actually cramp (as in biological definition). But I now know how much it hurts.
> 
> Like I say, even men have their own problems. We guys get erections, and they can hurt too.



They absolutely should not be painful lmfao.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 12, 2017)

Wow over 100 replies in 2 days! (Not very surprised though since this forum mostly has females)

*i mean people with periods oops sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Yeah, what actually causes them to cramp when there is a period going on?



I read somewhere that it has something to do with the muscles in the uterus pushing the blood out that makes it hurt, but that could be another false thing my mom told me (idk where exactlyyy I heard it from) but it mostly seems like it's because the uterus walls are shredding, shredding the blood attached for them for a few days which does sound quite painful doesn't it

I didn't think a *person without a period* would be so interested in this. Good to know you're not very grossed out! ((but still kinda odd))


----------



## AC_2007 (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I wonder, what part of the period actually causes cramping? And how much do they hurt compared to other pains (like if something hits your foot when falling)?



I agree with the others that it depends on the person. If i do have cramps they're usually while I'm ovulating and they aren't painful but more an annoying warm feeling


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wow over 100 replies in 2 days! (Not very surprised though since this forum mostly has females)
> 
> *i mean people with periods oops sorry
> 
> ...



Discussion is one thing, but seeing it, I do not want to. But discussion of some of the male processes (like nocturnal emissions) would gross out every female. That’s something women do not want to know about.


----------



## Flare (Oct 12, 2017)

I've always wondered something, how do yall deal with Periods _and_ School/Work?

Like with the cramps and bleeding that come with it... it seems rather tricky for one to deal with them both...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2017)

Soigne said:


> They absolutely should not be painful *lmfao*.



They do hurt, but it’s not as bad as stepping on a Lego. But that part I bolded, I would like to point out that any variation of “lmao” is very rude, and it makes me uncomfortable when someone on the forums use that abbreviation.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 12, 2017)

Flare said:


> I've always wondered something, how do you girls deal with Periods _and_ School/Work?



Pretty easily, Most girls will take pain killers, and birth control is also used to manage the timing and how heavy the period is. Starting birth control at around 14/15 is not very unusual here, since the prices are not high like in america. Some girls however have very very heavy periods, and even with all these things its still very hard to do work/school/etc. 


Birth control basically makes there be less lining on the uterus, so less period to deal with. All the same, I'm pretty guilty of taking a day off sometimes if my periods are very bad. Periods can have other problems too, like IBS or even vomitting. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 12, 2017)

Flare said:


> I've always wondered something, how do yall deal with Periods _and_ School/Work?
> 
> Like with the cramps and bleeding that come with it... it seems rather tricky for one to deal with them both...



I can't say for everyone who has a period, but for me, my period is just an extra burden to deal with throughout the day for a week. I don't mean a burden as in "oh it's too much I can't do anything," but as in needing to change my pad every few hours, standing up from my chair after an hour and hoping that blood didn't spill out onto my pants, and having to deal with cramps at some times throughout the day. It isn't something that gets in the way of school or work...most of the time.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> They do hurt, but it?s not as bad as stepping on a Lego. But that part I bolded, I would like to point out that any variation of ?lmao? is very rude, and it makes me uncomfortable when someone on the forums use that abbreviation.



Hey my boyfriend has some advice for you, He says, and I quote;

"if your boners hurt you jerk off too much
well known fact"

So maybe you should deal with that, for medical reasons.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 12, 2017)

Flare said:


> I've always wondered something, how do yall deal with Periods _and_ School/Work?
> 
> Like with the cramps and bleeding that come with it... it seems rather tricky for one to deal with them both...



That?s a very compassionate question that most people (without periods) rarely consider. 

The bleeding is usually so easily managed that it doesn?t interfere with my daily routine. However, I will unashamedly take a day off to just stay in bed. I don?t have to and can push through it if necessary, but most classwork can easily be made up, and I see no reason to suffer. 

I think as a society we just have this expectation that women have to deal with it and not make exceptions for their period, but that?s total bs. Unless other people depend on me and my work, I deserve the rest and comfort just as much as someone who is sick for the day.

I honestly believe less women would hate having their period if they felt justified in giving themselves the time and care they need during that time :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 12, 2017)

Why does this thread even exist lmao

This is one of the most uncomforting thing I've ever come across on this site.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why does this thread even exist lmao
> 
> This is one of the most uncomforting thing I've ever come across on this site.


Well, I understand why some people would like to discuss it. Especially those who are younger and find it hard to deal with. I think this just supports them a bit and stuff.

Though I'm not one to talk here, too awkward for me, thank you xD


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why does this thread even exist lmao
> 
> This is one of the most uncomforting thing I've ever come across on this site.



lol then don't freaking read it then????????? literally this happens to every girl every month. it's normal. that's pretty insensitive for you to call it uncomfortable especially when u don't even deal w it.....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2017)

Hyoon said:


> lol then don't freaking read it then????????? literally this happens to every girl every month. it's normal. that's pretty insensitive for you to call it uncomfortable* especially when u don't even deal w it.....*



And it's pretty ignorant of you to say I don't deal with it because you apparently don't know that I'm an 18 year old girl lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why does this thread even exist lmao



Standard reply? lol

Well yeah people might want to /try/ discuss it if they have the need to and share experiences


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Discussion is one thing, but seeing it, I do not want to. But discussion of some of the male processes (like nocturnal emissions) would gross out every female. That’s something women do not want to know about.



oh my god dfhdfhdhg make a thread about it if you feel like your Male™ Problems are so ignored lmao



Alolan_Apples said:


> They do hurt, but it’s not as bad as stepping on a Lego. But that part I bolded, I would like to point out that any variation of “lmao” is very rude, and it makes me uncomfortable when someone on the forums use that abbreviation.



editing this to make it sound nicer but Wow Buddy this is really sad



xSuperMario64x said:


> Why does this thread even exist lmao
> 
> This is one of the most uncomforting thing I've ever come across on this site.


u could just ignore it instead of adding on to the stigma of periods haha 


i hate this website


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 13, 2017)

they suck and can go burn in hell.

legit mine are never normal, or on time, sometimes i do nothing but spot, sometimes i bleed for 40 days and 40 nights and flood the entire world... i rarely get cramps thankfully but when i do they're like... killer cramps... like keeling over in pain, unable to move kind.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> they suck and can go burn in hell.
> 
> legit mine are never normal, or on time, sometimes i do nothing but spot, sometimes i bleed for 40 days and 40 nights and flood the entire world... i rarely get cramps thankfully but when i do they're like... killer cramps... like keeling over in pain, unable to move kind.



Dude, get on some bc pill/other methods that sounds very not normal.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> i hate this website



same

This is the worst place to discuss political and social issues, and yet it happens all the time.

But idk, maybe people really enjoy talking about their monthlies on a video game forum. It seems unsettling to me but that's just me.


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> And it's pretty ignorant of you to say I don't deal with it because you apparently don't know that I'm an 18 year old girl lmao



doesn't make ur original reply any better lmao ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> But idk, maybe people really enjoy talking about their monthlies on a video game forum. It seems unsettling to me but that's just me.



Eh, Brewster is specifically for non-game discussions and I think there have been 'worse' threads than this. You having a bad day or?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 13, 2017)

Mine are actually super light and I hardly get cramps  they last for like maybe 3 days and they always start on the same day each month. That’s the beauty of the pill 
Well that and not getting pregnant lol


----------



## Warrior (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> same
> 
> This is the worst place to discuss political and social issues, and yet it happens all the time.
> 
> But idk, maybe people really enjoy talking about their monthlies on a video game forum. It seems unsettling to me but that's just me.



My dude, periods aren't political OR social issues, they're just periods. If there's younger girls on the forum who maybe have no one to talk about this with, maybe it's helpful, I know when I was younger I was mortified to talk to my own mother about it, I can see something like this just talking about it like it's normal would make me feel less afraid and more confident. What's so uncomfortable about that? Literally nothing. If you're this uncomfortable about something that happens every month, then that's very sad. 

Basically, if you don't like it, then this thread isn't for you, and that's fine. There's a ton of other threads and boards you can go play in.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 13, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Eh, Brewster is specifically for non-game discussions and I think there have been 'worse' threads than this. You having a bad day or?



Everyday's a bad day for me


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm just going to pop in and post a few things before any completely unnecessary arguments start.  Certain topics aren't for everyone and we fully understand that, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with discussion centering around a perfectly natural occurrence that most women and girls (and even some men!) go through.  If a topic doesn't appeal to you or you don't want to discuss it, I've said it before and I'll say it again - simply don't click on the thread.  Posting simply to express your distaste for a certain thread topic isn't necessary and almost always serves to derail the thread and/or start a flame war, so just bypass the threads you don't like and move on.  Easy.

On a more personal note, as someone who isn't close with their family, I had no one to discuss this topic with back when I first started my period and the situation culminated in my best friend's stepmom taking me to the store and buying me my first boxes of pads and tampons, because my mother wouldn't discuss it with me or didn't care to.  It would have been massively helpful to have been a part of internet forum back then, especially one with a userbase that included older people who could have potentially answered some of my questions or even commiserated with me about the cramps and awkwardness of bleeding for the first time.  And as I said previously, sometimes these things *aren't* normal and talking to a larger group about your symptoms can help you realize that and seek help from a doctor if needed.  Internet anonymity can certainly come in handy if you feel awkward about saying something like "I've been bleeding for 20 days, help" to people face to face and could even save someone's life.  Dramatic, but true.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Everyday's a bad day for me



I wanted to do a sneery comment here but I won't. And yeah just leave if you find it annoying or whatever.

And yeah, to everyone having issues, seek help if you can asap. I totally wish I went on the pill way earlier (or something else) because yeah those cramps should be eradicated.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 13, 2017)

I hate them so. much.

Mine's late this month (where are you you little harbringer of rage and destruction) so I don't know whether that's a curse or an blessing but I usually get really heavy flow and unbearable cramps for the first couple of days 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Warrior said:


> My dude, periods aren't political OR social issues, they're just periods. If there's younger girls on the forum who maybe have no one to talk about this with, maybe it's helpful, I know when I was younger I was mortified to talk to my own mother about it, I can see something like this just talking about it like it's normal would make me feel less afraid and more confident. What's so uncomfortable about that? Literally nothing. If you're this uncomfortable about something that happens every month, then that's very sad.
> 
> Basically, if you don't like it, then this thread isn't for you, and that's fine. There's a ton of other threads and boards you can go play in.



This entirely. I'm sick of people pretending they're some kind of unicorn-like taboo that can never be brought up or spoken of in regular discussion... periods are a perfectly normal thing that happen to girls as young as 9 years old and they need to stop being treated like a disgusting myth.


----------



## sej (Oct 13, 2017)

i created this thread because i was on and i wanted someone to relate to, seriously, if you don't like talking about this just don't click


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 13, 2017)

Flare said:


> I've always wondered something, how do yall deal with Periods _and_ School/Work?
> 
> Like with the cramps and bleeding that come with it... it seems rather tricky for one to deal with them both...



We live, man. I go to school on the first day of my period after literally waking up to it, having to run to the bathroom with a pad in my hoodie pocket 3 times in the school day trying not to let the huuuuge amount of boys see it, barely sitting still, in huge stomach pain, worrying about stains, feeling to throw up in the middle of a test.....it's how we sadly live.

- - - Post Merge - - -



peichi said:


> i created this thread because i was on and i wanted someone to relate to, seriously, if you don't like talking about this just don't click



Had to flip back a few pages here to see what was going on. Dang....that's disappointing


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 13, 2017)

nvm i dont want to get banned

but anyways people who are like Uh the discussion on the last few pages suck. if you hate hearing anout it so much then sad for u, go somewhere else and hold ur hands over ur ears while chanting that girls dont fart or whatever lmaoo


----------



## Aquari (Oct 13, 2017)

I haven't had mine in about 3 years or so, but when I used to get em they were pretty heavy. Cramps were never a problem, they were just annoying if anything, sometimes I'd get headaches but nothing too serious.


----------



## sej (Oct 15, 2017)

mine is just finishing, thank goodness for that


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wow over 100 replies in 2 days! (Not very surprised though since this forum mostly *has females)
> 
> *i mean people with periods oops sorr*y
> 
> ...



this is an old response but wtf are you doing with all the *s. why do you keep making a point that you HAVE to change it or whatever. and *oops person w/ period ??? just edit ur top thing if you want to change it?? this isnt a verbal conversation dude


anyway 1) if u dont like the discussion, dont post 2) dont be like "well WE have problems too uwu". you do? then make ur own thread.  3) if u think smth is weird dont just be like "haha yeah ive been on my period none stop for the last 69 years xD" *go to a ****ing doctor*. nobody on this site should try and diagnose you. plus literally if ur saying it to literally anyone on the web dont say "im too scared to tell a doctor" okay
cool done here


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 15, 2017)

himeki said:


> this is an old response but wtf are you doing with all the *s. why do you keep making a point that you HAVE to change it or whatever. and *oops person w/ period ??? just edit ur top thing if you want to change it?? this isnt a verbal conversation dude


I went back to change it cause I thought you would be mad at me for saying "women" but if you're so easily offended then what's the point...


----------



## himeki (Oct 15, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I went back to change it cause I thought you would be mad at me for saying "women" but if you're so easily offended then what's the point...


nope im just saying its really weird that you dont know how to edit text? if you 'went back to change it' then u would have just highlighted the text, backspaced it, and retyped it with "people with periods" or whatever??? and why are you adding *___* to it ??


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I went back to change it cause I thought you would be mad at me for saying "women" but if you're so easily offended then what's the point...



Women get periods, and that's a fact. You can't please every minority lmfao


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 15, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I went back to change it cause I thought you would be mad at me for saying "women" but if you're so easily offended then what's the point...



youre being passive aggressive and them when people call you out on it you go "wow i cant believe these sjws, im a cis and i am literally murdered by the crew of the down with cis bus every day" just please either dont talk about it or be mature about it because being passive aggressive isn't doing any good at all.


----------



## Haskell (Oct 15, 2017)

Nightmares said:


> Women get periods, and that's a fact. You can't please every minority lmfao



Women aren't a minority. Especially when there are 1% more woman than men in the USA. :,)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 17, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Women aren't a minority. Especially when there are 1% more woman than men in the USA. :,)


Minority isn’t about actual quantity.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had to buy tampons today. It reminded me they’re still being taxed.


----------



## Warrior (Oct 17, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Women aren't a minority. Especially when there are 1% more woman than men in the USA. :,)



Context, by minority here they weren't referring to women. They were referring to trans men..... I think.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2017)

they're normally not that bad for me, apart from the occasional minor cramp here and there. not too much of an issue, as they're always been pretty light. I do sports and I hear that helps, but I'm not sure


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 18, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Women aren't a minority. Especially when there are 1% more woman than men in the USA. :,)



she was being transphobic it's alright <3


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 18, 2017)

In math class I bled through a B&W striped dress and through my jacket that I had around my waist AND onto the chair a little bit. That day I almost died a bit inside, thank goodness for my friends!!!


----------



## kelpy (Oct 18, 2017)

**appreciation for period-goers intensifies**

for real though, periods hurt like hell and yet y'all get so much slack for complaining about it- which is completely understandable considering there'S BLOOD COMING OUT OF YOUR NETHER REGION AND YOUR ABDOMEN IS EXPLODING
periods really suck though- mood wise it always messes around with my depression and that is not fun so im glad they will be out of my life pretty soon


----------



## Licorice (Oct 18, 2017)

I just started mine early this morning at 7am yay. Mine aren’t too bad, I mostly get bloated and generally uncomfortable. They make me feel more lovey dovey so I shower my boyfriend with compliments and back rubs.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Women aren't a minority. Especially when there are 1% more woman than men in the USA. :,)



I was talking about trans men lmfao, not women

- - - Post Merge - - -



visibleghost said:


> she was being transphobic it's alright <3



^^ you're so cute, glad you get it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2017)

I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?



I think that completely depends on the person. I’m usually in a much better mood on my period.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?



I mean, symptoms improve when you actually start bleeding, I believe. Some people just have mood swings and become more easily irritated, whereas some people become clumsier and more confused

I've only had my period twice for some reason, and I didn't experience any pain or emotional changes at all lmfao


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?



I personally feel more affectionate than usual. Irritability isn?t a factor for me any more than on other days.

Also, I think it?s important to state that for most people their moods don?t impact them or those around them nearly as much as it?s portrayed. The idea of women not being able to reason properly is fabricated to keep them out of the workforce. 
Even when we do experience different or stronger emotions, they don?t really have more of an impact than any other person just having a bad day. For example, I have never noticed any of my female friends or relatives being drastically different on their period (I have never once been able to tell when someone is on theirs or not)


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?



The "woman are always raging lunatics on their periods" is WAY overused. Most of the period getters I know act pretty normal, but i of course can't speak for everyone. It just depends on the person.
Personally, I just get a tad more irritable, and it doesn't help that I feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2017)

Licorice said:


> I think that completely depends on the person. I’m usually in a much better mood on my period.





Nightmares said:


> I mean, symptoms improve when you actually start bleeding, I believe. Some people just have mood swings and become more easily irritated, whereas some people become clumsier and more confused
> 
> I've only had my period twice for some reason, and I didn't experience any pain or emotional changes at all lmfao





Lackadaisy said:


> I personally feel more affectionate than usual. Irritability isn’t a factor for me any more than on other days.
> 
> Also, I think it’s important to state that for most people their moods don’t impact them or those around them nearly as much as it’s portrayed. The idea of women not being able to reason properly is fabricated to keep them out of the workforce.
> Even when we do experience different or stronger emotions, they don’t really have more of an impact than any other person just having a bad day. For example, I have never noticed any of my female friends or relatives being drastically different on their period (I have never once been able to tell when someone is on theirs or not)





Strawberryllama said:


> The "woman are always raging lunatics on their periods" is WAY overused. Most of the period getters I know act pretty normal, but i of course can't speak for everyone. It just depends on the person.
> Personally, I just get a tad more irritable, and it doesn't help that I feel uncomfortable.



Thanks for answering my question. I was wondering this because of South Park. In one of the episodes, the sister of one of the main characters was on her period at the same time she was grumpy, which got me wondering. But then again, it's not the periods that affect the mood. The character in question is always mean and rude.


----------



## vel (Oct 18, 2017)

periods SUCk. also just a lil tidbit of info, PMS happens BEFORE your period, not during. most people who get periods are just grumpy for many different reasons, pads are uncomfortable for those who don't want to use tampons, cramps get increasingly worse, you feel bloated and ugly bc the uterus actually grows when you're on your period. and it happens once a month too, worst week imo.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?



i think youre better off googling this stuff bc it's bery different for different ppl. some get really emotional, some get sad or angry, some dont have any mood changes and so on


----------



## JollyOli (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm so sorry :'( I hope it gets easier overtime or they develop some meds for the pain or something!!


----------



## Barbara (Oct 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?



I usually feel quite sad the day before it starts, without knowing why or being able to cheer myself up. Then when my period starts, I realise it's because of that. I don't really feel that when the period has actually started, I just might have some cramps (but usually not that bad). I don't feel my behaviour changes much, though, besides maybe looking a little depressed on that day before.


----------



## sej (Oct 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have another question about periods. How does it affect the mood or behavior of the person having it? Does it always make them cranky, or does it have other effects on behavior?



i get really angry a couple of weeks before i start, but then when i'm actually on i calm down a lot


----------

